# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Maquinaria agroindustrial

## FABRIMEC INDUSTRIAL

*Estimado señores nuestra empresa se dedica al Diseño , Fabricacion, Montaje de Maquinaria Agroalimentaria  - Ing. en Mantenimiento y Proyectos Electromecanicos.*  *1. Fab. lineas de Frutas y hortalizas.*  • Despulpadora de frutas. • Molinos coloidal • Lavadoras de frutas. • Camaras de secado de bandejas, lecho fluidizado. Despalitadora de Oregano.   *2. Fab. Lineas de Cerales y leguminosas*  • Molinos pulverizadores de martillos. • Tamizadores horizontales. • Pelador de cereales (cebada, avena, trigo) • Desaponificadora de quinua. Seleccionadores por gravedad. • Tostadora de cereales. • Camaras de secado de bandejas, lecho fluidizado. • Extrusion y peletizacion. • Clasificador y limpiador de cereales.   *3.- Fab. Lineas Productos Lacteos - Programas Sociales*   Extrusores de cereales y leguminosas. Mezcladoras de cintas. Transportadores neumaticos y helicoidales.
Molino de Martillos Micro Pulverizador.   *4.-.- Fab. Linea de Sacha Inchi*  • Clasificadores limpiadores • Descascaradores. • Fajas de inspeccion. • Prensas hidraulicas ( extraccion en frio) • Filtros prensa. • Tostadores y enfriadores. • Seleccionadoras de grano.  FABRIMEC INDUSRIAL - TDM  Proyectos en Acero Inoxidable.   TEL: 511- 6847318 CEL : 998825022 LIMA - PERU Temas similares: Agencia Comercializadora Agropecuaria y Agroindustrial del Perú C.V. Ingeniera Agroindustrial Spot Ingeniería Agroindustrial (UCV) Gestión y panorama agroindustrial. Empresa Agroindustrial Pomalca S.A.A.

----------


## Alex F. Fernandez F.

Quisiera saber si fabrican seacdora de grano de maiz y si me pudiera envia su cotizacion.  
Alex Fernandez Franco

----------


## jflor7

previos saludos , en el caso del oregano que maquinas tienen , fuera de la despalilladora , que capacidades y que costos?
gracias
FloR B.

----------


## BILLY RODRIGUEZ VEGA

Srs Fabrimec 
estoy requiriendo cotizar 2 cosas: 
01 Calibradora de 1 o 2 lineas para frutos(mango o paltas) de 2 a 6 tn/hr de capacidad de frutos en base a las lineas, con pre y singuladora, y que arroje  calibres de 6 a 7 codigos.
01 pulpeadora(o molino para hacer pure) de palta en acero inoxidable. 
somos una empresa nueva que esta pruyectando implementar un packing de frescos para frutales(mango, palta, uva y esparrago) y una pequeña linea de congelados para las mermas y saldos de mango y palta en la ciudad de CAsma. 
Esperamos sus comnetarios y observaciones.
Saludos
BILLY RODRIGUEZ VEGA

----------


## Jorge Sing

Cordiales saludos, sres. de Fabrimec:
solicito una cotización de equipos para una línea de producción de néctar de frutas (en especial mango), con una capacidad de 5 a 7 Ton/turno de 8 horas.
Incluye despulpadora, marmitas, etc.  Todo dentro del marco de un proyecto de implementación de una planta procesadora de frutas, en el norte del país, específicamente Piura.
Esperamos su respuesta y sugerencias.
Jorge Sing

----------


## fremon

> *Estimado señores nuestra empresa se dedica al Diseño , Fabricacion, Montaje de Maquinaria Agroalimentaria  - Ing. en Mantenimiento y Proyectos Electromecanicos.*  *1. Fab. lineas de Frutas y hortalizas.*   Despulpadora de frutas.  Molinos coloidal  Lavadoras de frutas.  Camaras de secado de bandejas, lecho fluidizado. Despalitadora de Oregano.   *2. Fab. Lineas de Cerales y leguminosas*   Molinos pulverizadores de martillos.  Tamizadores horizontales.  Pelador de cereales (cebada, avena, trigo)  Desaponificadora de quinua. Seleccionadores por gravedad.  Tostadora de cereales.  Camaras de secado de bandejas, lecho fluidizado.  Extrusion y peletizacion.  Clasificador y limpiador de cereales.   *3.- Fab. Lineas Productos Lacteos - Programas Sociales*   Extrusores de cereales y leguminosas. Mezcladoras de cintas. Transportadores neumaticos y helicoidales.
> Molino de Martillos Micro Pulverizador.   *4.-.- Fab. Linea de Sacha Inchi*   Clasificadores limpiadores  Descascaradores.  Fajas de inspeccion.  Prensas hidraulicas ( extraccion en frio)  Filtros prensa.  Tostadores y enfriadores.  Seleccionadoras de grano.  FABRIMEC INDUSRIAL - TDM  Proyectos en Acero Inoxidable.   TEL: 511- 6847318 CEL : 998825022 LIMA - PERU

 Buenas Tardes Sres Fabrimec mi nombre es Freddy Chau y  estaria interesado en que me pudieran hacer una cotizacion de una desaponificadora de quinua, si podrian enviarme la cotizacion a fchau@hotmail.es, saludos

----------


## arturodelgadob7

Quisiera saber si venden equipos para extraer aceite de castaña gracias

----------

